# Tarif pour contrat 20h/sem



## Nany88 (10 Octobre 2022)

Slt les filles 
Quel tarif vous auriez fait pour un micro contrat de 20h semaines pour 36 semaines à l année ? Je suis dans la région parisienne et dans une ville où les tarif sont asser élevé mais j'avoue que je ne sais pas trop
Temsp que je ne dépasse pas le plafond journalier. Net 
Merci à toutes


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

20h/sem, perso je n'accepte pas que ce soit que sur 36sem.
20h par semaine en AC c'est moins qu'un mi-temps.
A condition d'avoir des jours et horaires fixes et un contrat sur mes 46 semaines d'accueil communes à tous mes contrats, mon taux ne serait pas à moins de 25% de plus que mon taux pour un temps plein tout simplement parce que je bloquerais alors une place à temps plein sans avoir la garantie que tout le long de ce contrat 20h j'aurais bien un autre contrat à 25h qui pourrait le completer.
Je ne connais pas ton taux (en region parisienne il n'est sans doute pas le même qu'en Gironde et en campagne), reste à voir s'il ne depasse pas alors le plafond CAF.


----------



## Nany88 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je sais ke c un micro contrat moi sa me correspond car j en ai 3 autre c'est histoire de compléter sans être débordé, j ai toujours fonctionné ainsi. 
Mais merci pour votre réponse


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Sur combien de jours serait ce co trat ? 

Pour un 4 jours je proposrai à 8,50 € brut


----------



## Nany88 (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui 4 jours, et je penser comme vous assmatzam merci pour votre réponse 🌺


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Je suis aussi en région parisienne ou les tarifs sont élevés
On est sur du 5,00€ brut en moyenne

Pour un 45 heures en année complète sur 5 jours 4,85€ net

Pour un 45 heures en année incomplète sur 46 semaines et 5 jours 5€ net


----------



## Nany88 (10 Octobre 2022)

Exactement pou moi c pareil vos tarif correspondent également à ce qu'on fait, mais 20h g jamais fait dc pour pas être trop élevé je voulais vos ressenti et merci


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Pour déterminer le tarif maximum 
4 jours x 36 semaines / 12 = 12 jours

12 jours x 43,24€ net = 518,88 € net
518,88€ net x 12 moisc / 20 heures / 36 semaines = 8,64€ net = 11,07€ brut de l'heure 

Soit le même tarif que le smic horaire


----------



## Nany88 (10 Octobre 2022)

OK dc 8,64 net serais le taux à pas dépassé C bien sa. Vôtre calcul ?


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui tout à fait


----------



## Nany88 (10 Octobre 2022)

Merci infiniment 🌺


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

5 euros mais c'est FORMIDABLE tant mieux pour vous vous avez bien raison !!! je ne l'écris pas sur le ton ironique bien au contraire mais ici pas possible ! déjà les PE vont voir ailleurs et les collègues me traiteraient de "voleuse" alors vous voyez on a beau vouloir on ne peut pas !!!


----------



## Nany88 (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui ici on peut ce permettre il y a beaucoup de demande et beaucoup d assmat aussi, beauuuuucoup de naissance lol


----------

